# Choosing a cart



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 21, 2009)

I am looking at getting a jerald cart and would like to know what is most commonly seen for the pleasure, country pleasure, and western country classes. Will it look out of place to use a closed wheel for these classes or are open wheel more appropriate. I am wanting to show roadster as well and would prefer to have just one cart, just wondering if I should go with the already closed wheel convertible one or if I should get an open wheel with the conversion kit so that it would be easy to change back into open wheel.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are only going to do breed ring driving in your Jerald you might just as well purchase the closed wheel cart that you can use for both roadster and whichever pleasure class you choose. The only reason you would go with an open wheel is so that you could put wooden wheels on the cart as well which are larger in diameter and need the space that the guard cuts into. The wire wheels with their wider rubber tires ride better in a sand arena than a wooden wheel which tends to cut into the sand more making it tougher going for the horse which means you won't get as much action out of him and he will tire more quickly. They will also give you a bit smoother ride in a grass arena than the wooden wheels. If you intend to do any cross country driving in your Jerald then you would look at being able to interchange from wooden to wire rims, because wire rims tend to fold in half if you hit a rock or tree root, and you would then need the conversion kit.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 22, 2009)

If you are just using it for breed shows, I would suggest the open wheeled cart. IMHO, it's a more elegant vehicle than the closed wheel. If you do roadster you can get the wheel guards if you show AMHR, you don't need them in AMHA.

Now, if you intend to show obstacle driving a closed wheel is easier to use as the wheel base is shorter. Much easier to do your pivots!

And keep an eye out on Craigslist- we have found two Jeralds on there in the last month, both in good usable condition for under $700 each! One was an open wheeled cart a friend purchased that only needs new patent on the shafts and tires, and one closed wheel cart we bought last week that just needs some paint touched up! It even came with the covers and a harness! You can get new patent directly from Jerald- just give them the number stamped on the cart shaft. It's not even that expensive. We traded for a used Jerald last year that needed all the patent replaced, including the boot. Cost less than $300 and it is EASY to change out!!

We collect vehicles like some people collect Breyers! 

Lucy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I am probably going to do the closed wheel just because then I have it and dont have to worry about whether I need it or not. I will definitely start watching craigslist or I might just buy one from the factory since it is right here in Iowa only 45 min. from me!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 23, 2009)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks for the replies! I am probably going to do the closed wheel just because then I have it and dont have to worry about whether I need it or not. I will definitely start watching craigslist or I might just buy one from the factory since it is right here in Iowa only 45 min. from me!


Lucky you!!! Shipping is the expensive part of the cart for me




You can just drive over and pick it up!!!


----------



## whitney (Dec 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a cart. I wanted to go with 1 cart that I could do both breed shows and CDE. I went open wheeled with a conversion kit for breed shows. I will swap out the wire wheels for wooden for CDE dressage and cones. I'll use my easy entry for cross country until I can find/afford/duplicate a hyperbike.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hehe, there is no duplicating a Hyperbike!!





Seriously, the most versatile cart is an open-wheeled one with a closed-wheel conversion kit but there is absolutely nothing wrong with a closed-wheel cart except that it may sit a little higher behind the horse and therefore need smaller wheels than might be preferred. I need to pay more attention but I get the impression that single pleasure and roadster are probably both more often done in painted, closed-wheel vehicles while country pleasure may be more open-wheeled and possible wood-stained vehicles. I'm sure both are acceptable in either class, but it seems to me Single Pleasure would be the closest to traditional fine-harness classes with lots of laquer and patent and fanciness and all the focus on the horse. Country is more stately so a beautiful cart completes the picture and may help enhance the horse's image.

I've been down at the Obstacle and Western Country/Classic Pleasure end of the scale so now that I've got a Single Pleasure youngster it's time for me to pay more attention to that end of the spectrum. It's always fun to learn something new! I'd been wanting to trade in my closed-wheel Graber for an open-wheeled one for Kody but am now hesitating as I'm thinking the one I have may be perfect for Turbo.

Leia


----------

